# Central Salt (Illinois)



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So anyone else use Central salt? Wanted to see if anyone else is getting the worst service ever from them like I am? Have a contract since the start of the year. Now they don't want anything to do with us. Must be nice to just ignore a customer that has purchased nearly 200 tons of salt this year and has paid for it all in full. :angry:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I can pick some up here in AZ, how many bags.... 1,2 ?


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tried reaching them 2 or 3 times with promised call backs. No calls back. They're a joke it seems like. Wouldn't even bother


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Ryan you salt I got a guy that can get it


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Seens to me like lately They're catering to the big boys get them their loads and bye bye "little" man. Next thing around here will be another "salt shortage".


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay, I guess the severe lack of sleep has caused the calm side of my brain to stop working. Been pushing pretty hard and the little things start to add up. After getting some sleep finally, I can say that my original post was a bit harsh. I literally read it to myself and said, "what the hell". Central has been pretty good. They have been feeding my salt and there is a slow down for numerous reasons, but not as bad as I made it out to be. I over reacted a bit. Goes to show you that I should sleep then type things on the internet. Not the other way around. Anyway, all is good.


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;1732256 said:


> Okay, I guess the severe lack of sleep has caused the calm side of my brain to stop working. Been pushing pretty hard and the little things start to add up. After getting some sleep finally, I can say that my original post was a bit harsh. I literally read it to myself and said, "what the hell". Central has been pretty good. They have been feeding my salt and there is a slow down for numerous reasons, but not as bad as I made it out to be. I over reacted a bit. Goes to show you that I should sleep then type things on the internet. Not the other way around. Anyway, all is good.


like you said, lack of sleep can really mess with a person so many ways.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JB1;1732259 said:


> like you said, lack of sleep can really mess with a person so many ways.


Ryan needs a lot of sleep


----------



## tru450 (May 5, 2012)

Been using their bulk pro slicer this year and I gotta say it's pretty good. Can't wait to get my own warehouse so I can buy it and store it cheaper than what I'm paying now.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Tru450 what you paying now for it?


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Heard places around here are out, I know of one place that has some bulk at $200 per ton.


----------



## 911tech (Dec 31, 2009)

JB1;1734716 said:


> Heard places around here are out, I know of one place that has some bulk at $200 per ton.


I just got a 24 ton out of Minnesota for 148 a ton delivered. ..and a load out of beecher for 120 a ton....should hold us for the weekend then its back to salt hunting again...think my Minnesota guy maybe my only option for awhile as everyone in IL seems to he cut off unless ur a muni


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

I know a big buyer from central they burn about 300 tons per event and there down to a 1/4 what they were getting they will be cut off after this storm and will have to start to truck it in from Iowa


----------



## cartec01 (Jul 4, 2008)

you other IL guys can give Conserv fs a shot. I know that had some rock salt, and where supposed to be back up and running with treated bulk in Aurora IL. a few days ago. I was also told though that some wait times for loads were up to 6 hours and truckers wanted 90 and hour to wait. I am not sure if we got another load yet, was supposed to be delivered Thursday and I haven't checked the bin yet. Conserv is not bad to deal with, I'm surprised I don't hear much about them on here...


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

We have bulk salt and super sacks of blends-call us 610-497-9390
don't write here and expect a reply to busy-CALL US


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

I've got someone local selling for $200/ton for treated. (It's not me, I swear! LOL)

PM me and I'll pass along your info


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

That's true, truckers are waiting 4-6 hours in line. Also product is being brought from further away so that jacks the price up too.....plus if you want to secure salt for your business and customers like we do you have to offer the big boys more money for it, then they pick you over other companies.
From what we see this is just going to keep getting worse. Another big problem is-we can all get more ships of salt but if you book a ship by the time she gets loaded and sails to the destination your talking 3rd week of Feb??? TO RISKY TO SPEND 3 MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

It appears Central Salt has not changed it's ways. Same ol ---- different customer. Deep sixed them 4-5 years ago when they only filled half my salt requirement and left me hanging.

I was a Central Salt customer from day one when a bunch of salesman from other large salt companies banded together to form it. My name was on a list that was a guaranteed cash customer and repeat customer year after year. The salesmen that formed that company not only appreciated customer loyalty, but was loyal to their customers. When I was in a bind they found ways to get me what I needed when I needed it. Sadly those folks sold that company, sad to see where the new owners have taken it.

Doing business with Salting Material Supply out of Elgin now. Great to do business with.


----------



## tru450 (May 5, 2012)

snowguys;1734707 said:


> Tru450 what you paying now for it?


$128 / yard


----------



## Blaine4450 (Aug 14, 2009)

911tech;1734855 said:


> I just got a 24 ton out of Minnesota for 148 a ton delivered. ..and a load out of beecher for 120 a ton....should hold us for the weekend then its back to salt hunting again...think my Minnesota guy maybe my only option for awhile as everyone in IL seems to he cut off unless ur a muni


What was the name of the place in minnesota? Im in need of 2 semi loads bad!!


----------



## 911tech (Dec 31, 2009)

Blaine4450;1741283 said:


> What was the name of the place in minnesota? Im in need of 2 semi loads bad!!


Holisky trucking......just ordered two more loads from him today ones comming out of Duluth mn the other out of superior wi.....says hes prettty much been cut off to but is trying to find me some down in tx.....up to 160 a ton now


----------



## melt all (Oct 30, 2013)

we might be able to get it cheaper for you.....Joe 610-497-9390


----------

